
Netflix misses its subscriber targets again - elorant
https://abundary.com/netflix-subscriber-wars-disney-plus/
======
satoshians
That's expected. Because 1 netflix account can just be shared between friends
or relatives. Why would you pay a subscription if you can just borrow.

